# How do the Koreans tie their nocking points?



## taygete (Aug 5, 2009)

From videos on the net it looks like they are using nocking points which are at least 1cm long. Do they tie it like a small center serving and of what material? Any ideas what the advantages are? Or disadvantages?


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Hye Youn Park uses Nylon and yes she does tie it like a center serving. She was on the Korean team for 25 years but now is training at Chula Vista under Coach Lee. She moved to the Memphis area last September and to CV this past May. That is the way she ties hers.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

I found that to be the best way. No messing around with glue or tying knots that can untie.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

taygete said:


> ... Any ideas what the advantages are? Or disadvantages?


The main disadvantage is that it's harder to fine tune as they are not as easy to move.

The advantages are...

they will not move.
they are faster
they weaken your dynamic spine
they will not damage your tab face
less friction during the loose

HTH


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

A few years ago I had the chance to look closely at the visiting Korean teams setups. 
I even took photos of their nocking points. 
Some served them in, some had them tied. 
Goes to show that they don't seem to think that there's any specific advantage to either.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

whiz-Oz said:


> A few years ago I had the chance to look closely at the visiting Korean teams setups.
> I even took photos of their nocking points.
> Some served them in, some had them tied.
> Goes to show that they don't seem to think that there's any specific advantage to either.


I guess I assumed that the OP was asking to compare tied-in to crimped on...
you know what they say about assuming


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

nocking points and shoestring finger slings play no role in why Korea has so many good archers.


----------



## Duss (May 23, 2006)

I want to add something to the advantage of shoestring or ribbon finger-worn bowslings.
1- finger bowslings may be better in that they do not hinder the placing the hand at the desired angle (person-dependent), while some other slings tend to make the archer keep his hand at an unfavourable position, because else the sling opening would be too large and the archer would then tend to "keep" the bow grip not to lose the bow.
2- Those flat materials are better for finger-slings because contrary to the rope-type ones because the pressure on the fingers is shared over a larger surface and would not cause markings or pain, except in rare cases


Concerning the nocking points I prefer the tied-on ones : half-knot over, one under and so on three or four times each side. I lock them with cyanoacrylate glue (Crazy Glue).
The served-on nocking points have failed me, perhaps it is caused by the base serving which is very slippery in many cases (Angel Majesty).

In the end anyways, it is the archer who counts most 

Cheers


----------



## taygete (Aug 5, 2009)

Jim C said:


> nocking points and shoestring finger slings play no role in why Korea has so many good archers.


Didn't think so. But I found the size very interesting. Tried to find someting on this topic on the net but only came up with the tied nocking points which are much smaller in size (ie width).


----------



## taygete (Aug 5, 2009)

The reason for asking was that I was intrigued by the size of the nocking points. I think I read somewhere on the net that they were served but could't find it again. Till now I have only used tied ones and they are very small in comparison.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

cool-I see kids trying to emulate the koreans externally thinking that using shoe string slings is the way to go


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

OldSchoolNEO said:


> The main disadvantage is that it's harder to fine tune as they are not as easy to move.
> 
> HTH


On the contrary, they are easy to move. The center serving is like a screw. You move them up and down by twisting them like a nut on a screw.


----------

